
The CIA in the Age of Trump - m_fayer
https://www.justsecurity.org/68539/the-cia-in-the-age-of-trump/
======
smoyer
Wow! - "And, when the president dismisses or otherwise spins the intelligence
to pursue his personal, rather than national, interests, our nation is put at
risk, as are those on whom its security depends."

